# 2019 F350 diesel/plow option



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive been updating our little fleet and just bought (a couple months ago) a 2019 F350 CC short bed with the 6.7L and wasn't even thinking about plow set up's and come to find out a new XLS isn't an option. My local dealer said its too heavy but you "can" put it on but doesn't advise it. Anyone running a newer Super Duty diesel and a new style XLS?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What springs do you have?

Might have to add air bags to help out a tad


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

It has the 5990lb rated ones


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just plugged some numbers in the ematch, the 810 is a option in mild steel and ss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm running an 8611 LoPro on a 2500 CC Cummings. Have been since new. 

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm running an 8611 LoPro on a 2500 CC Cummings. Have been since new.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.


Ford makes a 2500 Cummins model?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Ford makes a 2500 Cummins model?


Doing what you do you really should pay more attention to truck models and options.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doing what you do you really should pay more attention to truck models and options.


Well if we could only be half as good as you I guess.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dieselss said:


> Just plugged some numbers in the ematch, the 810 is a option in mild steel and ss.


Ive done that twice just to double check and my match didn't have it as an option.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brian Young said:


> Well if we could only be half as good as you I guess.


The point being (guess I should have typed slower) just because they don't recommend it, doesn't mean it won't work. I am running just as heavy a plow on a truck with a lower GVWR and FAWR and have been. Fully aware that they are different trucks, but they are both diesels and I believe I'm only allowed a 7'6" straight blade or something on my truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The point being (guess I should have typed slower) just because they don't recommend it, doesn't mean it won't work. I am running just as heavy a plow on a truck with a lower GVWR and FAWR and have been. Fully aware that they are different trucks, but they are both diesels and I believe I'm only allowed a 7'6" straight blade or something on my truck.


On a serious note, did you do anything to the front end or is it all stock? How much does it squat?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> On a serious note, did you do anything to the front end or is it all stock? How much does it squat?


I believe it squatted about 1 1/2" initially. It was bad entering and exiting drives so I added airbags. I think they're usually set at 40# when the plow is on and it might drop 1/2".


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian Young said:


> Ive done that twice just to double check and my match didn't have it as an option.


Unless I entered something wrong, it listed the xls


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Unless I entered something wrong, it listed the xls


It depends on the rear GAWR and the truck GVWR. I guessed at the lowest options based on the information he provided and it did say the XLS was not recommended.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He has the 5990, and I'm assuming it's the 10k gvwr.....as mine is a 250 and its 10k.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> He has the 5990, and I'm assuming it's the 10k gvwr.....as mine is a 250 and its 10k.


I just ran it again. For a 2019 F350, CC, diesel, SB, 5990 front axle, there is no XLS recommended for any option on the rear axle or the GVW.

That said, the weight difference between the 810 XLS and the 9.5 XV2 is only 63 lbs. So, functionally, I can't see there being any issue, as Mark said. But it still doesn't change the "recommended" issue on the brand new vehicle.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> I just ran it again. For a 2019 F350, CC, diesel, SB, 5990 front axle, there is no XLS recommended for any option on the rear axle or the GVW.


So did i....
So the first time I ran it, I must have accidentally cked 250 cause it worked.
Now....I tried 350 and it didnt, I tried 250 and it did.....makes NO sense


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> So did i....
> So the first time I ran it, I must have accidentally cked 250 cause it worked.
> Now....I tried 350 and it didnt, I tried 250 and it did.....makes NO sense


Perhaps the 350 is heavier and the extra weight is a factor? Just a guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

9'6" with wings 1100lbs on my 2018 F350

The whole nine yards for sale also.


----------



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

Especially with airbags and ballast, I wouldn't worry about it. 

Only thing I'd worry about is I'd make sure the truck has the factory "plow prep package" otherwise if something goes ( like the $15k diesel ) it's not going to void your warranty.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

dieselss said:


> He has the 5990, and I'm assuming it's the 10k gvwr.....as mine is a 250 and its 10k.


It has the 5990 front end, 7230 rear end and 11,500gvw but problem solved...local dealer basically said absolutely will not install any plow not listed but will just run a Western Wide Out or Wide Out XL


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Ford makes a 2500 Cummins model?


With an Allison


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

I have the same truck with 5990 front springs and went with the Wide out. No problems with the weight of one of them on the front end


----------



## triplestrokes (Dec 29, 2015)

I just bought a new Wideout XL to put on my 15 F250. I cant tell any difference between that and the 9.5 MVP3 and it handled it just fine .


----------

